
Microsoft uses Bing to discourage Windows 10 users from using Chrome and Firefox - jeo1234
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/04/microsoft-is-using-bing-to-discourage-windows-10-users-from-downloading-chrome-and-firefox/
======
scholia
I haven't seen that message from Bing. However, when I go to Google in IE, I
get the same type of message. It says: "A better way to browse the web" and
"Get Google Chrome".

Google has been doing this for years. Of course, that wasn't news.

Note that Google is showing its message -- which is essentially an
advertisement -- on a search page that has a monopoly market share. Nobody
else can buy advertising there.

~~~
RexRollman
I've seen that too and it is one of the things that have made me more critical
of Google and the way it does things. I still use Google Search but I avoid
everything else the company produces.

